# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bu cennette aç, açıkta kalanın gözü kör olsun!

## bozok

*Siyasete de girecek, müjde!.* 


*26.08.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EFENDİM, kim bu cennet vatanın uğruna olmaz ki feda!!? Ve de dünyadaki cennetin bu göbeğinde aç, açıkta kalan salağın gözü kör olsun!.

Kafayı kullan ki cenneti yaşa!..

Nasıl?..

İşte bu cennet vatanın,mutlu vatandaşlarından, Bursalı İsmail Bey’in oğlu Tahsin için yaptığı sünnet düğünü... Okuyun hem ibret alın hem de* “Nasıl”*ın cevabını anlayınız!..

Bursalılar durumu, kentin gazetesinde yayınlanan tam sayfa *“Davet”* ilanında okudular, ilan da şu satırlar vardı;

*“Biricik oğlumuz Tahsin Dengiz’in 22-23-24 Ağustos tarihlerinde, Kayapa Beldesi Futbol Sahası’nda yapılacak Sünnet şölenine tüm müşterilerimiz, köy halkımız, davetlidir. 22 Ağustos Cuma günü 20.00’de mevlit ile başlayacak olan sünnet cemiyetimiz semah gösterisi ile son bulacaktır. 23 Ağustos Cumartesi 19.30’da siz değerli misafirlerimizi değerli sanatcılarımızdan Hüner Coşkuner, Mine Koşan, Vahdet Vural ve Dansöz Asena’nın renklendireceği sünnet düğünümüze bekliyoruz. Eşsiz havayi fişek gösterimiz de sünnet düğünümüze katılan siz misafirlerimize unutulmaz dakikalar yaşatacaktır. 24 Ağustos Pazar günü saat 11.00’de ise dostlarımız mehteran gösterisini izlemeye tavuklu pilav ve ayran ikramımıza davetlidir..Kocatepe Camii Hocası Meşhur üağlayanlı İsmail Coşar Hocamız kuranı kerim ziyafeti verecektir.”*


Böylece İsmail Bey’in veliahtı Tahsin, Kur’an’ı Kerim-semah-mehteran-havai fişek ve etli pilav eşliğinde erkekliği adımını atmış oldu (Not: Hıristiyanlar sünnet olmadıkça erkekliğe adım atamıyorlar, genel olarak dünyaya hibinoluk yapmaları bu yüzdendir, bizler çok şükür...) Bu arada, Veliahtın bu *“Büyük adımı”*nı atmasına, Kocatepe İmamı ve ünlü din adamının İsmail Coşar Hoca’nın, yüksünmeyip *“üorbada bizim de tuzumuz”* olsun diye, o emsalsiz sesi ile katılması ve delikanlının meselesini kutsaması da unutulamaz tabii!.. 


İsmail Bey, bu mutlu günün mana ve önemini matbuata şöyle açıkladı; *“Oğlum Tahsin için tüm servetimi harcamaya hazırım”* ardından da *“Oğlu için harcamaya hazır olduğu servet”* lafına bir fren basma gereği duyup, meseleye izahat getirdi!.. *“Para hiç sorun değil. Eşle dostla oldu, herkesten Allah razı olsun, ben itibarlı bir adamım, bunu eşle dostla yaptık.”*

Sünnet için kiralanan helikopterin saatlik ücreti 2 bin 596 Euro... Helikopterin 30 dakika uçtuğu belirtildi.


şimdi bu İsmail Bey’i, Bursa dışındaki halkımız daha bir tanısın diye hakkında matbuatta çıkan detayı hatırlatalım...


Kendileri* “Bursa’da konut, arsa, arazi, bahçe tarla alım satımı yapan, arazileri peşin parayla alıp imara açıldıktan sonra sanayi kuruluşlarına satması ve büyük projelerde danışmanlık yapmasıyla bilinen 1976 yılından beri faaliyet gösteren Kayapalı Arsa İnşaat ve Emlak Ofisi’nin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı İmam Hatip Lisesi Mezunu...”*


(Demek ki, arazileri peşin para ile toplayıp, ardından imara açılmasını bekleyip satmak gibi karlı bir işi yapabilen her vatandaşın önü açıktır, bilginize...) İsmail Bey, oğlunun ilk mürüveti heyecanı içerisinde, tüm milletimizi ilgilendiren projesini de açıkladı,* “Siyasete gireceğim...”* 
şöyle ki; *“Bu sünnet düğünü ile aynı zamanda Kayapa’yı da tanıtmış olduk. Benim de siyasi bir görüşüm var. Ben de milletvekilliğine adayım, parayı da ondan harcıyorum. Bugünden itibaren adayım.”* 


Müjdemiz bu kadar değil!.. İsmail Bey’in bu vatan hizmetlerinin veliahdı tarafından da sürdürüleceğinin işaretleri de geldi!.. Sünnet çocuğu Tahsin, nasıl bir hür müteşebbis olacağının örnekleri ile ortadaydı!.. Kesim yapılmış, eğlence sürüyor, sahnede Hüner Coşkuner hanım şarkı söylüyor... Bu durumlarda ne yapılır, şarkıcının tepesinden para dökülür!.. İsmail Bey on y-ta-le leri Hüner Coşkuner’den aşağı boşaltıyor, millet bir de bakıyor ki; Veliaht mükünü bükünü unutmuş sahneye fırlamış babasının saçtığı paraları topluyor!.. Sadece İsmail Coşar Hoca değil, Bursa’daki Ulucami, Emirsultan, Yeşilcami ve üftade camileri imamları da, katkıda bulunanlardanmış ve bir haber daha... Bu mübarek çocuk evlenirken, o düğünde İsmail Bey, oğlunu F-16 uçağına bindireceğini söyledi...

Kıssadan hisse!..

Kafayı kullanıp cennette yaşamanın yolunu bulacaksın...

Ve Türkiye’nin siyasi geleceği daha da aydınlanacak kadrolara gebe!..

...

----------


## bozok

*’Yeni Türkiye...’*



*Bekir COşKUN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*26 Ağustos 2008*




*DOğRUSUNU isterseniz tam da yanıt bulamıyordum ve açıkçası çoktandır kendi kendime sorup duruyordum:* 

*"Bu ne?.."*

Başta kırmızı saten türban, altta dar etek... Saçın ucunu gözükmüyor ama kalça hatları öyle iyi gözüküyor ki, zaten insan kafaya bakmaya vakit bulamıyor.

üyle gidiyordu.

Ve ben sormuştum:

*"Bu nedir?.."*

Onun erkek olanını bizim plajda görmüştüm; haşemalı... Dizin altına kadar uzanan beyaz haşema denizden çıktığında ve suyu yiyip vücuda yapıştığında manzara inanılmazdı ve ben yine kendi kendime soruyordum:

*"Bu nedir?.."*

Sonunda dünkü *Hürriyet*’in manşeti aradığım yanıtı verdi:

*"Yeni Türkiye..."*

***

*"Yeni Türkiye"* böyle a dostlar...

*Baba;* imam hatip mezunu, emlak işleri yapıyor, çok zengin, ipek gömleği ve ipek kravatı İtalyan... Anne; pembe farlar ile tepeden tırnağa daracık beyaz tesettür tuvaleti giymiş, abla narçiçeği gümüş işlemeli sıkmabaşın altında narçiçeği tuvaletle...

Düğüne helikopterle iniyorlar.

Altınlar, pırlantalar, dolarlar uçuşuyor...

Daha çok imara açılmamış yerleri alıp imar geçtikten sonra satarak geçinip giden baba *"Hamdolsun"* diyor:

*"Hamdolsun, Cenab-ı Hakk’ın izniyle yaptık, Allah herkesten razı olsun..."*

Baba ayrıca, evlenirken oğlunu *F-16*’ya bindireceğini, kendisinin de *milletvekili* olacağını *(ya da tersi, ne bilelim biz)* söylüyor...

***

İşte size:

*"Yeni Türkiye..."*

*AKP* ile birlikte değişen Türkiye’nin yeni yüzüdür bu; türban ile pembe farların, tesettür ile sallanan kalçaların, haşema ile plajın, din ile ticaretin, ibadet ile arsa işlerinin, iman ile siyasetin birbirine karıştığı... Dinci iktidarın kendi sınıfını belirginleştirdiği... Giderek daha çok *Arabistan*’a benzeyen *Yeni Türkiye...*

Ben ise türbanlı kızın sallanan görkemli kalçasına ve plajdaki haşemalının belirginleşen edevatına bakarken soruyordum:

*"Bu nedir?.."*

Yanıt geldi:

*"Yeni Türkiye..."*

*...*

----------


## bozok



----------


## bozok

*Yetim hakkı hizmeti!..* 


*01.09.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GAZETENİN göbeğinde kocaman bir fotoğraf... Dört kişilik bir ailenin fotoğrafı... Baba, anne, bir oğul, iki kız... Kızlardan birinin başı açık, anne ve evli olan öteki kız türbanlı, baba imam hatip lisesi mezunu, dini bütün bir iş adamı, oğul henüz 11(veya 13) yaşında...

Fotoğrafa bakınca anlıyoruz; Aile* “İslami sosyeteye”* mensup zenginler sınıfından...

Oğulun sünneti yapılıyor... Bir başka foto daha var... Sahnede şarkıcı karşısında, türbanlı anne karşılıklı hareket halindeler!.. Baba, elinde 10 YTL’lik demeti şarkıcının kafasından aşağı fırlatıyor, yere düşen paraları, sünnet olan çocuk topluyor!..

Bendeniz bir zındık olarak, bu durumun İslamiyet’teki yerini merak ediyorum!..

Ama aslında,düğün sahibi babanın verdiği müjde... Siyasete hazırlanıyormuş...* “Benim de siyasi görüşüm var tabii...”* diyor. 
Acaba siyasi görüşü nedir, hangi partiyi onurlandıracak...

Geçtiğimiz günlerde de Hakkari’de bir düğün vardı... Hani şu* “Açlıktan ahalisinin kırıldığı”* Hakkari’de!..

Geline takılan altınlar kızcağızın belini bükmüştü de, damadın babasının, aşiret reisi çok önemli bir siyasetçi olduğunu öğrenmiştik... Onun da siyasi görüşü vardı ve hangi parti iktidardaysa, o siyasi görüşün sahibi bir devlet müteahhidi olarak da ünlüydü!.. (Bir oğlunun PKK için dağda, bir oğlunun da devlet görevlisi olarak üst bürokraside olduğu gibi bir özelliği de anlatılmıştı!..)

Yani, birbirinden binlerce kilometre ötedeki kentlerimizin, Allah tarafından kendilerine sunulmuş *“Koş ya kulum” düzeyinde* fırsatları bulunmaktadır ve bu değerli insanlar, dünya nimetlerinin üzerine yatıp hayatın tadını çıkarmak yetinmeyip, hizmet aşkı ile siyasetin kapılarına da dayanmaktadırlar...

Bu yüzden, biz sade vatandaşlar çok talihliyizdir!.. ürneğin, bu zengin kişilerin düğün derneklerinde eğlenme fırsatı bulur, çevirilen kuzularla, dağıtılan tavuk pilavla, yıllık beslenmemizi depolayabilir, onlara takılan altınların hayali ile, neler yapılacağını düşleyerek, sanal zenginlikler yaşayabiliriz!.. Bu fedakar insanların, bizim yerimize memleketi idare etme külfetine katlanmaları nedeniyle de yaradana şükrederiz!..

Durum özetle böyledir efendim...

Hem de, dünün bugünün işi değil, Cumhuriyet tarihinin (Osmanlıdan devir olarak) bütün onlarca yılının ürünü bu şekildir... Seksen yıllık tarihimiz, kendisini bu vatana adamış, siyaset-ticaret erbabının binbir gece masalları ile efsaneleşmiştir!..

üok becerikli vatan evlatlarının, sıfırdan önlenemez yükselişleri dünyaya örnek ekonomi-siyasi başarıları yansıtmaktadır ki, işiten ecnebi takımının dinledikleri ile acaip bunalıma girdikleri çok görülmüştür!..
Bütün bu başarı öykülerinin altında bulunan* “Sihirli güç”* ise şudur...
*“Tüyü bitmemiş yetim!..”*

Yani şöyledir; Siyaseti-ticareti kullanarak arşı alaya yükselen,memleketin irili ufaklı bütün yıldızlarına başarılarının sırrını sorduğunuzda, alacağınız cevap şudur;

*“Allahtan korkarım, tüyü bitmedik yetim hakkına el uzatmam...”*

Bendeniz merak edip erbabına sordum, meğerse tüysüz yetim yokmuş!.. En tüysüz yetimde bile üç-beş tel kıl-tüy bulunurmuş!.. Bu yüzden tüyü bitmiş yetimler için bir yaptırım olmaması, zenginliğin de bir izahı olabilir yani!..

Allah korkusunu soracak olursanız..

Eee, kandiller, Ramazanlar ne için?!! Tövbe dersin Allah affeder!..

Tövbe tövbe, Allah affetsin beni!..

----------

